# Great to be fishing again!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Great to be fishing, yesterday I helped out Capt Dude with a group. We started out in very windy conditions with a high tide and coming in hard. Got some live ones from Campo’s and headed to the outside edges in search of trout . Fished where we could out of the wind catching good bit of speckled trout but a lot were too small to keep but fun to catch. Around 9:30 a dozen or so in the box and the wind kicking up we decided to head for the marsh and try our luck with the reds. The redfish proved to be tough as well but I kept on the move and was determined to put box of fish together for thes guy’s. It was one fish here and there and it took awhile but the box was looking a lot better after awhile. Pleasant temps finally and it was a great day fishing as well.

CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURE 
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Its great to see you posting about fishing again also.


----------



## Reel Happy Charters (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to see you puttin those boys on some fish.....hope they will be "BE-BACKERS".....Capt John....Biloxi


----------

